# Anyone going to Eukanuba?



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Anyone going? Who are you guys placing your bets on ?

I'm not going but I will definitely be watching for results.

I think Treasure has a pretty sure shot to win , winning the specialty and Westminster BOB and all. She and Clint are amazing together.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I sure wish I could go!
One of the women that I train with is taking her golden for the obedience competition. Her name is Lynn and the dog is Ranger. We're all cheering for her! I believe that means he had to be one of the top 3 obedience goldens in the country to get invited (he was in the first round invitations), although I could have that wrong. Another one of the women I train with won the obedience competition one year, her name is co-incidentally also Lynn. Perhaps I need to change my name


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am always beside myself with disappointment if a golden doesn't win the sporting group. In my personal spotty memory, Andy is the dog I've seen do the best. It would be fun for a GRF dog to do well. I think Ripley's Rocket would look splendid on my TV set!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> I am always beside myself with disappointment if a golden doesn't win the sporting group. In my personal spotty memory, Andy is the dog I've seen do the best. It would be fun for a GRF dog to do well. I think Ripley's Rocket would look splendid on my TV set!


ME TOO! Of course I always think Goldens should win Best In Show Every Time!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Jill's choices (unranked)based on whim and conjecture - not sure if they are even going

1)A beautiful dog: Birnam Wood's Hoot Gibson
2)Gemini's Chants To Xcel
3)Happy HR Highmark Bad News Bears JH
4)Kilohana's Fenway Faithful
5) Sandpiper's Blondes Have More Fun 

However, no one asks me my opinion and Toasty's Treasure Island or EH B Fig's Is Up always win.

Joe Millionaire to root for the home team(Tally)


----------



## molmotta (May 22, 2005)

Debles said:


> ME TOO! Of course I always think Goldens should win Best In Show Every Time!!!!


Me three!!!! :::


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Jill's choices (unranked)based on whim and conjecture - not sure if they are even going
> 
> 1)A beautiful dog: Birnam Wood's Hoot Gibson
> 2)Gemini's Chants To Xcel
> ...


CH Kilohana's Fenway Faithul aka Manny will not be there... He'll be home enjoying the cold weather.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll be going on Saturday during the day. Can't wait!!!

They are having a 'Meet the Breeds' area. I've been heavily considering a BMD or Newfoundland in a few years and I'll get to talk to experts first hand finally! Oh and of course the Berners/Newfies will be getting lots of love from me.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

nixietink said:


> I'll be going on Saturday during the day. Can't wait!!!
> 
> They are having a 'Meet the Breeds' area. I've been heavily considering a BMD or Newfoundland in a few years and I'll get to talk to experts first hand finally! Oh and of course the Berners/Newfies will be getting lots of love from me.


Make sure you stop by the Goldens and say HI to Mary & Robin... Robin is the father of my girl Diva (below) and we're expecting the repeat puppies to arrive in a few weeks. Robin has received honorable mention in the Law Enforcement category of the AKC "ACE" Awards (Award for Canine Excellence). They will also be doing narcotics and CGC demos while they are there. He'll be the handsome Golden in the bullet proof vest.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

SunGold said:


> Make sure you stop by the Goldens and say HI to Mary & Robin... Robin is the father of my girl Diva (below) and we're expecting the repeat puppies to arrive in a few weeks. Robin has received honorable mention in the Law Enforcement category of the AKC "ACE" Awards (Award for Canine Excellence). They will also be doing narcotics and CGC demos while they are there. He'll be the handsome Golden in the bullet proof vest.


Aww, of course I will stop by and say hi. Wouldn't miss the golden booth for anything in the world. I am also looking forward to the demos as well. 

Am I allowed to bring my camera?


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

nixietink said:


> Aww, of course I will stop by and say hi. Wouldn't miss the golden booth for anything in the world. I am also looking forward to the demos as well.
> 
> Am I allowed to bring my camera?


You should be allowed to bring your camera, maybe check the show web site to verify - I'm sure we would all love to see some photos!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm going on Saturday too! You can definitely bring your camera. I've been going since it's been in Long Beach and it's a fabulous show. Everyone is in a festive holiday mood and it is just great fun. If you've never gone, remember to bring a chair as it is standing room only ringside. The shopping is great too!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

My mom and I are flying out there. I am soooo excited. I have been able to see Treasure show a number of times, since I live in Co. I love watching her move! I also have a question, since Iv'e only seen it on TV with all the tuxes and fancy dresses, what would be appropriate attire as a spectator?


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

goldengirls550 said:


> Anyone going? Who are you guys placing your bets on ?
> 
> I'm not going but I will definitely be watching for results.
> 
> I think Treasure has a pretty sure shot to win , winning the specialty and Westminster BOB and all. She and Clint are amazing together.


BOB I mean.

For BIS I like Spirit and the Pointer bitch, can't seem to remember her name of course!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

nixietink said:


> I'll be going on Saturday during the day. Can't wait!!!
> 
> They are having a 'Meet the Breeds' area. I've been heavily considering a BMD or Newfoundland in a few years and I'll get to talk to experts first hand finally! Oh and of course the Berners/Newfies will be getting lots of love from me.


Aww. My friend breeds and shows Berners for Conformation, Obedience, Rally, and agility. They are such fun dogs and really beautiful.


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

Where exactly is the show? All I see at the akc site is that it is in Long Beach but where?

thanks


----------

